# 3rd budgie?



## Lucydeprez (May 10, 2019)

Can I introduce a third budgie (male) to my already paired female and male? I went to the pet store today and they have a lovely little male budgie, but he has a deformed beak so I'd really love to rescue the poor thing, only thing is the husband won't let me have a second cage ( obviously he will whilst it's in a separate cage for 48 days)


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I would not recommend introducing a third budgie into a cage with a bonded pair.
You will end up with one budgie either being picked on or left out.
Additionally, having two budgies of one gender with one budgie of another gender usually causes problems with aggression as the two may "compete" for the one.

Anytime you get another budgie, you MUST be ready and willing to house it in a separate cage on a permanent basis if necessary.

There are many things to take into consideration before getting another bird.

Do you really want another pet?

1. If you decide to get another budgie in the future, please be sure to observe quarantine for the new budgie.

Quarantine means housing the new bird in a different cage in a different room than the current bird (as far away from the room the current bird is in as possible) for a period of 35-45 days.

Budgies mask symptoms when they are ill. Symptoms may not show up for over two weeks. 
Often you will not even realize your bird is not well. Many budgie illnesses are airborne which is why you need to quarantine your new bird in a completely different room.

It is also a good idea to always take a new budgie in to see an Avian Vet for a "well-birdie" check-up. This allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet and the vet can establish a baseline for your bird in case of any future illnesses or injuries.

If there are no Avian Vets in your area, then finding an Exotic Pet Veterinarian who has experience in dealing with small birds is the next best option.

2. Introducing the new bird to the current bird

Introducing two birds

3. Flock Dynamics
Flock Dynamics

Your Harmonious Flock

4. Where do you plan to get the new bird?

Why buy from an reputable breeder rather than a big box pet store

5. Vet Expense and Housing
Do you have the time, finances, etc to devote to another bird?

Are you ready, willing and able to house the new budgie separately on a permanent basis if it does not get along with your current bird after quarantine? 

Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*


----------



## Lucydeprez (May 10, 2019)

I've been and got him anyway, he's in a separate cage anyway, if they don't get on the husband will just have to deal with it lol. I couldn't not rescue the little fella (kermit) not knowing what home he would go too. He was wanting seeds in the cage but I've put some egg food in for him as that's soft and will blend veggies for him as feel it'll be easier for him to eat. He's apparently about a Yr old


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Kermit is a cute little fellow.

When you are ready to introduce your budgies after the 45 day quarantine period, put the two cages near one another for several days. After that, please be sure to introduce the budgies in neutral territory. 
Having several supervised meetings is a good idea. 
Allow Kermit and your other budgies to determine when and whether he will move in with them.The cage should be completely rearranged (perches, toys, food and water dishes) in order to help prevent any potential territorial issues.
You may find they decide to live in separate cages and visit one another during out-of-cage time.

Introducing Budgies*


----------



## Lucydeprez (May 10, 2019)

I will do. I bonded bean and Frank together, although they went into a new cage together, they have never been keen on coming out the cage, bean has never come out and Frank will have a couple of laps of the room on the odd occasion and that's it lol.
I just couldn't resist helping little kermit.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Kermit is a fortunate boy to have you to love and care for him. *


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Kermit is such a cutie pie . A second cage is the way to go. You wouldn’t want a bonded pair to bully a little guy who might already have a harder time eating and fending for himself.


----------



## sweettreat (Jan 3, 2014)

I had a lonesome single budgie and a matched pair. I did get a second female for my lonesome male. I have introduced budgies incorrectly in the past. I was going to do right by my budgies this time. So, I read and followed all the stickys on this form, the outcome was perfect.
Sometimes I an not very patient. But with budgies, I have learned to be patient. My budgies are much happier which in turn makes me very happy.
In short, please read the stickies. They do work.
Looking forward to hearing stories about your new addition!
Ronda


----------

